
The danger of laughing at your customers - terpua
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1216-the-danger-of-laughing-at-your-customers
======
henning
Error! Error! Irony overload!

~~~
briancooley
I particularly enjoyed the irony of the anonymous commenter being labeled
"Anonymous Coward" by their commenting system.

~~~
ovi256
That's a nod to The Register, me thinks.

~~~
leoc
Now I feel old.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous_Coward>

------
KevBurnsJr
A tale from the agency side :

Breaking point in long conference call with client. Senior Project Manager
says something to the effect of: "Look, we know what we're doing and we can
either do it this way or we can do it that way but its your call and you need
to figure your shit out and make a decision as to which way you prefer to
proceed cause you won't trust us to make that decision for you."

Client asks for a short break.

Phone beeps to let us know we're on mute.

Senior project manager immediately releases a booming laugh of triumph.

Developer reaches over and presses our mute button.

Senior project manager shrinks : "Oops."

------
jamesbritt
This comment from the site seems dead-on:

"So the strong statement is great when being talked _at_ by 37Signals, but not
when talking _to_ 37Signals."

